# Pre-mature Ad for "New Canon EOS R Full-Frame"



## DaveGrice (Jan 20, 2020)

Well, well. This was an interesting find as this ad popped up on the CNN.com page. Clearly the product photo isn't accurate, and the {PH_0} placeholder for the timeframe was not populated with a valid value. 

Accidental or not, does this indicate that Canon resellers are now starting to queue up their digital campaign to get the pre-orders going? Seems this could be validating the recent rumors about release timelines. 

BTW, the "Visit Site" button did go to the B&H site, but it's showing only the old EOS R product page here: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prom...MI8vyEg_SS5wIVwlcBCh3WiwNPEAEYASAAEgIsEPD_BwE


----------



## SteveC (Jan 20, 2020)

It doesn't say Mark II so it's possible this is a very OLD ad for the (current) R.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Jan 21, 2020)

The photoshopped Yashica Lens and the Yashica FX-3 2000 body in the image are a nice detail adding credibility.


----------



## DaveGrice (Jan 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It doesn't say Mark II so it's possible this is a very OLD ad for the (current) R.



True enough. I'm assuming one of the Marketing/Web folks at B&H was dinking around with their ads, probably pulled this one up to make some modifications and accidentally turned it on. Clearly, it wasn't ready for prime-time. Just the fact that they're fooling with these ads currently is interesting to me. I guess here's hoping that it's for the reason that there will be ads needed soon


----------

